# Names, please!



## Eleanor (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi, I'm super indecisive with names. I've had the Ragdoll for a few months, and her original name was Piper and I've been calling her Puff and Puffin since. Don't know why. lol. And the little tuxedo girl just came into my life a few weeks ago. Long story short, her first family moved away without her so she will be with me.
Please help with names! I can't make up my mind.


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Well, I always tend to go with human names for my animals. Some of my favorites are....Celia, Scarlett, Kayleigh, Annie, Ellery, Fiona, Hannah and yes, Piper.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

How about Gracie (cream colored one) and Sam (Sami?). I like boys' names for girls) (the lead characters in Miss Congeniality 2.


----------



## LakotaWolf (Aug 10, 2012)

I second Sam/Sammy for the tux! I LOVE that name, for either gender. I also get a "Tamarind"/Tam vibe for the tux girl.

For the Ragdoll, I'm feeling something faux-French... like Lemieux? (pronounced le-mew) XD


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

Oooh, the Ragdoll should have a proper, fancy sounding princess name! I vote Adelaide! Beautiful name that you just don't see anymore.


----------



## evince (Mar 9, 2015)

I think wee tux should be Lucy!  Dunno I just see her as a Lucy hehe


----------



## Eleanor (Feb 8, 2016)

I love all of these names!!! Thank you so much! I love human names too.

I do think the Ragdoll should have a fancy name. I love Gracie but she has no Grace. Adelaide is lovely.

I love Sam for the tuxedo.


----------



## Nuliajuk (Oct 25, 2014)

As a Futurama fan, I think the tuxedo cat should be named "Nibbler".


----------



## elber (Nov 6, 2015)

Trying to think of tuxedoed humans...how about Chappie (like Charlie Chaplin) or Monae (like Janelle Monae)?


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Pick a name and use a nick-name as well and you're covered! Mine all have names with which they are registered with the vet and variations we use in the house.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

For the tux... how about Alexandria?


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Ooooh....I like Alexandria for the tux! I once had a tux by that name, nicknamed Lexie.


----------



## Eleanor (Feb 8, 2016)

Thank you for all these suggestions!!! Keep them coming! I love them all.
I wish I could do Alexandria but I have a brother named Alex and I worry it would be weird. lol


----------

